# Cookbook Ideas



## rmalik23 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, my name is Rohan. I am a new member on the forum site. For my high school, I am making a cookbook for my graduation project. I want it to be a moderately sized cookbook. Maybe around 25-40 recipes? But, I only want to do desserts and sweets. Does anyone have any ideas? I don't mind a challenge.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, you need to gather dessert and "sweet" recipes.  What you need to be careful of is using recipes that are protected by copyright laws.  I suggest you read this to get started.  Then you just need to search.  It shouldn't be hard.


----------



## browneyedgirl (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Rohan!  I'm new here too but I really like your idea for a project!  As long as it isn't a top secret project, why not ask your classmates for their favourite sweet recipes?  My kids certainly had favourites when they were teenagers, and I'll bet your friends' mothers would be delighted to be asked for their recipes!  Or maybe you could collect recipes from your family, friends, and neighbours?  I would think that most people would be willing to help with a school project, and some would likely be willing to share several recipes!   
 As far as gathering recipes from cookbooks, I would think that as long as recipes are rewritten putting things into your own words you shouldn't have any problem with copyright.  People can't copyright an idea like for example Chocolate Brownies, but what they can copyright is the particular way they present that idea, using their photos of the brownies and their own words giving step by step directions.  Have you thought about doing a specialized cookbook, for example Desserts with Peaches (or whatever fruit is abundant and produced locally), or say Sweets of the Great Depression (1930's), or are you just going for a general desserts and sweets theme?   It sounds like a great project, I wish you luck!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2008)

browneyedgirl, what a great idea about collecting recipes.  Maybe even do "Grandma's Desserts and Sweet Treats" - take it one step beyond the *parents* of  friends!


----------



## archiduc (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Rohan,
What a fabulous idea for a graduation project. I think you have taken on a big challenge. I`m based in the UK so I`m not sure what age you will be to be doing this for a graduation project.

I`ve written recipes for publication in the past and also taught students at University level - 18 plus about doing this and would be delighted to offer help and advice. Anyway, I`m just going to jump in and offer you some advice.

1. Any published recipe is subject to copyright and you need to bear this in mind. however, many recipes may be altered by you to create your unique interpretation of that dish, in which case the recipe becomes yours.

2. If you wanted to include a particular recipe in your project, you could try to contact the author, explain what you are doing and see if they will let you print it. In this case the recipe becomes one "Reprinted by kind permission of xxxx".

3. If you are going to give a number of recipes you need to be extremely careful to ensure that the conversion relationships are the same for each recipe.  In the UK we use metric, eg., 25 gms and, Imperial, i.e., ounces - 1 ounce. This means that every recipe should be tested by being made using metric measurements for one trial and Imperial for another before being published. Recently, some books have been published in the UK and publishers have had to post revisions to recipes due to problems. The issue, I think, is because proof readers are not chefs/cooks and cannot read the recipe. As a consequence they don`t know when there is a mistake. If I was marking your work, I would be looking to see whether you are consistent in your ingredients. Let me give you an example. If in one recipe you said 200g/8oz butter, I would question and mark you down if you stated 250g/8oz butter in another recipe. Do you see what I`m getting at?

4. You could ask your class mates for ideas/recipes but I suspect you will have to test them all for yourself. This will take time so you need to build this into your project planning.

5. Desserts/puddigns can be sub-divided into anumber of sections. For example:
- Batter > pancakes
- Pastry > choux - profiteroles
               shortcrust - lemon tart
               puff pastry - mille feuilles
- Milk based > rice pudding
-Custard based >Creme Caramel
- Fruit based > hot > baked apples
                    cold > summer fruit pudding
-Steamed puddings> gingerbread pudding
- etc., etc., etc.,

The point that I`m trying to make here is about balance in the variety of recipes. Do you wnat a balance or do you wnat all the recipes, for example to be pastry based?

6. Many desserts are served with accompaniments which may be a sauce or a biscuit or both. Will these be included with your recipe or given in a separate section?

7. People like to see what the end result will look like - will you be including photos in yur book? here is an opportunity to add value and demonstrate another skill to the examiner!

8. Sweets - cooked or uncooked or both? Cooked include things like toffee, fudges, caramels and Scotch tablet - let me know if you`d like a recipe. Uncooked include peppermint creams, truffles, uncooked chocolate fudge.

9. Any good recipe book requires a detailed index which the user can use to look up, for example a recipe using oranges or a particular type of pastry. This takes a lot of time and cannot be done until you`ve written the recipes and know what is on each page! Again, if I was an examiner/marker, I would be looking at this very carefully.

OK - I`ve given you enough to think about for a while. Let me know if I can be of any further use.
Good luck,
Archiduc


----------



## rmalik23 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, here is the proposal; I turned into my mentor.
I will post the recipes I have decided to use so far, tomorrow.




[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']My family likes to cook a lot. We love eating different types of food. My parents are amazing cooks; they can cook just about anything. But, one problem area is dessert. I love to eat pastries, and cakes. I believe a dessert is the one thing, which makes a person remember the food they ate. Not only is it the last item in the course, it is usually also the sweetest. [/font]
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']I want to educate and introduce my family into the world known as desserts. I would like to make a cookbook for my family and friends. It will be similar to published cookbook, having color pictures, for everything between apple pie to zebra cakes. Making this cookbook will also help me improve my skills in organization and cooking. Plus, it will also expand my taste to other cultures as well as sharpen the knowledge of my own culture. [/font]
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']I believe I have some creative skills, and this project could also help me determine my future career. My project plan is simple, yet will be challenging to make compared to some of the commercial books out today. I plan to make a cookbook that can mock a commercial cookbook. I plan to use all color, specific instructions, original recipes, and large photos. My project can only be completed after I personally cook all the recipes myself. So, only after a cake is done, and taste tested, will it go into the book. All donors of recipes will get full credit for their work. The steps to make the book will be getting the recipe, making it, changing the recipe to make it taste better if needed, or easier to understand, taste testing it with friends, then publishing it in the book.[/font]
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif'] The good thing about my project is I can work on it anywhere, at any time. However, I will mostly be working on it at home, and putting the finals touches on it, either at Staples, or Fed-Ex Kinko’s. That would consist of laminating it, and adding a spine to it. The project shouldn't cost too much, since it is only a book. I will mostly be spending all the money printing off the large color photos, since they will have to be high quality, to show the texture. I will also probably be spending a good amount of money on ingredients. [/font]
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']My parents have agreed to fund the project, since my dad was a chef, and also has great interest in this project. My parents and my mentor will be helping me the most for this project, but just about anyone with any insight can help. It can be a parent who cooks for his or her family, or a professional chef at a restaurant. I might have to research some recipes on the internet, to see how they are formatted and how the instructions are explained. I will also be watching the Food Network a lot more, to see how chefs operate. [/font]
[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']I will mostly be using a computer, video camera, digital camera, and printer. I am doing this project for many different reasons. The main reason is to open up my family to different kinds of foods, and to gain an insight into cooking for a profession. I have a lot of experience in cooking from my parents and their friends. I also took a few cooking classes in many different areas. I am very patient and open minded. I will give everything a try, and then make up my mind on it. I expect to learn a lot more about cultures. I will be looking into places all over the world, for the most exotic and unusual recipes. I also expect to learn about professional cooking, and how sharp my skills are at cooking.[/font]


----------



## jkath (Feb 12, 2008)

Rohan,
Splendid idea, and fabulous help from DC members too! I think it's great that your family is really into this too - how nice!
I like your intro (but remember that our forum can't take html...otherwise I'd be in a really curly font-lol)

I can't wait to see some of your ideas!
PS - wereabouts are you from?


----------



## archiduc (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Rohan,
You seem to have a lot of objectives attached to this assignment. I`l  have to read what you`ve written a bit more thoroughly to make sense of them - my fault not yours - it`s 3 am here!!!!!!!!

As this is for an assignment, I assume you will be required to write a report as well(?). If so, can I suggest that you start a "project diary" now so that you know what you did when and with whom you had contact when. Get a book, at the start keep the diary and working from the back use the space to keep your ideas as you progress through the assignment. 

In the UK students have to identify personal contacts, internet sites used etc., in the course of assignments - I presume it is similar for you - is it? If so start keeping records now.

Keep in touch,
Archiduc


----------



## rmalik23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, we have to keep journals and reciepts. Even get signatures from mentors to show we actually did something. My final plan is to make a 3ft. by 3ft. fully edible chocolate garden. My family is from India, hence me calling desserts "sweets" haha.


----------



## rmalik23 (Feb 16, 2008)

The recipes I have decided to use so far are apple strudel, cheese cake puffs, chocolate peanut butter cups, chocolate raspberry cups and pear and cranberry strudel with caramel sauce.


----------



## archiduc (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Rohan,
Those look interesting ideas. My only concern is that they may be repetitive. for example, what is the difference between apple strudel on the one hand and pear and cranberry on the other? As a consequence, you are not really presenting 2 ideas but two variations of the same. So, my advice would be to give one as the complete basic strudel recipe and that would be for apple strudel with the introduction that this is the classic Austrian strudel and give the pear and cranberry filling as an alternative to the basic Apple Strudel. At the end of the day, the method is the same so all the reader would have to do is subsititute the pear filling at stage XX in the recipe. 
Presenting the dishes in this way shows that you appreciate/know that the basic dish is a STRUDEL, and that different filling may be used. To be honest, this approach would get more marks from me if I was marking your project.

By the same token, what is the difference between chocolate peanut butter cups and chocolate raspberry cups?

Let me know if you would like some ideas for desserts. I`m more than willing to give you ideas and advise and for you to work on the recipe. 

My advise to you would be to write a list of the different TYPES of desserts and sweets that you could include on the left hand side of a piece of paper and then put ideas against the type on the other side of the paper.  This is the type of thing I mean.

Type                                       Example
Batter puddings                         Apple fritter, Pancakes
Cold Fruit                                  Caramellised Oranges, 
Custards                                  Bread & butter pudding, Creme caramel
Puff pastry                               Strawberry Mille Feuille
Choux pastry                            Profiteroles
Strudel pastry                           Apple Strudel
Egg based                                Hot, chocolate souffle
Hot fruit puds,                          Baked apples, Eve`s pudding
Grain puddings                          Rice pudding, semolina pudding
Steamed puds                           Ginger pud., Delaware pud.,
No cook desserts                       Fruit salad, Cranachan (Scottish)

I hope what I`ve typed comes out the same way it`s looking at the moment on screen.

Don`t discount putting in a recipe for something as simple as a fruit salad. There could be a lot to talk about in the introduction such as why one puts cut apple and pear in acidulated water (water with lemon juice added) to stop browning, role of fruit salad in a weight reducing diets, etc.

Cranachan is a Scottish dessert. For this you need fine or pinhead oatmeal which is lightly toasted and allowed to cool. Some honey is mixed with whisky and this is folded in to whipped double cream and the cold toasted oatmeal added. The final ingredient is fresh raspberries, although you could use previously frozen but defrosted. You then layer the raspberries with the cream in individual glass dishes, finishing with a layer of the cream mix and topping with a raspberry. Glass dishes or tumblers or wine goblets should be used so that one can see the separate layers.

A question for you Rohan, how many portions will each of your recipes serve - i would suggest that you need to be consistent here. Whilst this is a graduation project, any cookery book is written for an audience and people neeed to know how many portions each recipe makes. In the better cookery books, each recipe makes the same number of portions - usually 4 or 6.

Anyway, I do hope my thought help you in refining your work. Keep in touch, and as i`ve said before, I`m more than willing to assist in whatever way I can.

All the best,
Archiduc


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd say fruit salad sometimes needs to mentioned.  Even though it is simple there can be many variations.  Various fruits together with either some type of "dressing" or even dressed by taking a big ol' sweet pink grapefruit and squeezing it all over the fruit - is worth mentioning IMHO.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Feb 17, 2008)

What about the great old Australian favourite, well 2 actually, but the first one is our favourite PAVLOVA, just google for that recipe, or I could post it for you.  The other favourite dessert is a SHERRY TRIFLE, I dont think its an Aussie dish, maybe English, but boy it tastes soooo good, and there are many,many,different varieties, you can add anything to it, just ask if you need me to post a couple of different suggestions. I hope this helps a bit, but please let me know if you need some help or advice, Im here most days.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2008)

SpiritWolf said:


> Im here most days.



...or most nights


----------



## simonaskitchen (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi! I'm Simona and I'm Italian! I'd rather suggest you to add one tipical Italian cake, such as Tiramisù, Panna cotta, or Berlingozzo, or Biscuits with almonds. You can find more ideas into my website, I've a section dedicated to cakes and biscuits!
I can find my URL into my profile or ask!
Thanx!
Great idea for the cookbook!!!
Simona


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 18, 2008)

archiduc said:


> 5. Desserts/puddigns can be sub-divided into anumber of sections. For example:
> - Batter > pancakes
> - Pastry > choux - profiteroles
> shortcrust - lemon tart
> ...


wow, no disrespect meant but..........she's in high school. not sure that even a lot of adults would know what a choux paste is or profiteroles...short crust/puff pastry, let alone mille feuilles.  baby steps baby steps baby steps...she can get into these whoppers when she's an advanced cook. I'm thinking more on the lines of Peg Brackens cookbook.​


----------



## rmalik23 (Feb 18, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> wow, no disrespect meant but..........she's in high school. not sure that even a lot of adults would know what a choux paste is or profiteroles...short crust/puff pastry, let alone mille feuilles. baby steps baby steps baby steps...she can get into these whoppers when she's an advanced cook. I'm thinking more on the lines of Peg Brackens cookbook.​


 
Well, first of all, I am a "he" haha. Secondly, like I said, I do have experience in cooking. I work very well with puff pastry and cakes. One thing I used to do was, make 2 bowl size white cakes, cut them out into the shape of an animal, and put frosting all over. It was extremely simple, yet it looked very nice. But, I do want a little challenge and want to make more than the overdone cookies and apple pie. No offense to anyone.


----------



## archiduc (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Rohan,
How`s it going - saw you were on line! I liked Simona`s idea of including a classic italian dessert in the cookery book - Pannacotta is very popular on al the UK food shows at the moment. You gave a good answer to message 16 - I knew that you would either know what I meant or would have the maturity to ask or research!!!!!!
Regards,
Archiduc


----------



## rmalik23 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you, I have decided to use all of the recipes, that were suggested to me. I'll will make a list and put it up here, sometime in the next week or so.


----------



## archiduc (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Rohan,
It`s good to see that your work is progressing.

I`m looking forward to see the list of dishes that you intend to include. I hope you won`t mind if I make some comments on them (constructive ones I promise) and perhaps suggest ideas for tips and substitutions.

All the best,
Archiduc


----------



## archiduc (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Rohan,
How`s it going? 

I suspect that you have learnt what only those who write recipes for publication know! It`s a lot harder than at first thought. Of course, I don`t know what you are going through in terms of your life but I do know what you are going through in terms of your project.

I suspect that you have too many recipes, too many thoughts and are in a bit of a "fog" at the moment.  Trust me it can and will become clear. Go to first principles as I advocated earlier. Revise your list one the basis of process, cooked/uncooked - yes there is still a place for a good recipe for a fruit salad.

May I talk about fruit salad for a moment. I belong to another messageboard (BBCtv) and on this site folk there have been having a discussion about this. The question that was posed was what should one use as the "liquid" in the fruit salad. A difficult question, but as you and I know, it depends on the fruits used in the salad.  Fruit salads for me falls into one of 3 categories. 

First we have: the classic "English"  fruit salad with ingredients like apples, pears, oranges, grapes etc., with a liquid of apple juice or orange juice. 

Second, we have a RED fruit salad of strawberries, raspberrries, bluberries etc., - anything as long as it is red with a touch of "Creme de Framboise" in the syrop.

Third, we have a fruit salad made from fruits from the tropics like mango, paw-paw, bananas, kiwi, passion fruit, pineapple etc., and add a touch of Ginger Wine to the juices.

Serve each with light cream and brandy lace biscuits (brandy snaps), shortbread thins or tuilles.

I look forward to hearing from you, Remember that you can contact me via a private message.

Hope to hear from you soon - looking forward to hearing from you,
All the very best,
Archiduc
p.s. re. using ginger - you`ve already got there haven`t you?


----------



## archiduc (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Rohan,

I`m still looking forward to knowing what you are thinking and doing.

Please let me know how you are and what you are doing.

I sense that you are slipping in respect of your timetable and I must confess, I thought this would happen. Please, let me know how you are doing. Send me a PM.

Rohan, I look forward from hearing from you.

All the best,
Archiduc


----------



## archiduc (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Rohan,
What news do you have about the cookery book?

How is it going?

Tell you what - send me a PM!

Looking forward to hearing from you - Archiduc.

Rohan, how are you doing, PLEASE let me know.


----------



## rmalik23 (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry for not replying. I recently had to switch schools, so it has been a stressful time for me. I have to get all the recipes again, since my files didn't transfer over from my last school. I will keep you guys posted as much as I can.


----------



## rmalik23 (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is what I have come up with so far.

Recipe List:


*Peanut Butter Bonbons*
Crème Brulee
*Macadamia Nut White Chip Pumpkin Cookies *
*Butterscotch Apple Crisp*
New York Cheesecake
Snickerdoodles
*Chocolate Tiramisu Cake *
*Cinnamon Crumb Cake*
Tiramisu
Chocolate Trifle


----------



## archiduc (Mar 21, 2008)

*hello*



rmalik23 said:


> Sorry for not replying. I recently had to switch schools, so it has been a stressful time for me. I have to get all the recipes again, since my files didn't transfer over from my last school. I will keep you guys posted as much as I can.


 
Hi Rohan,
It is so good to hear from you again.

My heart goes out to you having to transfer school - not an easy thing to do at any time and it is especially not easy for you coming up to graduation. However, when it comes to this project, many of us are rooting for you. You will graduate and you will produce the cookery book!!!!!!!!!! (Or else I`ll want to know the reason why)

You raise an interesting point. Surely, any computer file saved under your name, in your previous school, is not only yours, BUT your previous school is legally bound (required in law) to give you a copy of that and any work that was recorded by their systems, i.e., any computer database? Any laywers out there? 

Copyright issues apply not only to the work that you do but also to that which your previous school may retain in the sense that the work that you did in your previous school was your work and not theirs and thus they have no right, in law, to deprive you of a copy of any work, recorded on their systems, completed prior to your moving to another school. OK - I might be wrong but it could be worth checking out. Again - any lawyers out there?

Rohan, you will produce a cookery book. Might take a little longer but it will be done.

2 questions - can you get trifle sponges in your neck of the woods and can you get a good "custard" or "creme angalaise" from your local supermarket. If you can, I`ll give you the best recipe for a trifle - but I retain the right to name it in your recipe book. BUT it is the best trifle in the world!

Take care,
Archiduc


----------



## archiduc (Mar 22, 2008)

rmalik23 said:


> Here is what I have come up with so far.
> 
> Recipe List:
> 
> ...


 
Hi Rohan,

Great to see that you are beginning to narrow down the range of options for your cookery book.

I`m a bit concerned about the "chocolate tiramisu cake" and the "Tiramisu" and the "chocolate trifle". Are they all that different? I suspect that one is a variation of another and might be presented as such in your cookery book.

Let me give you an example of what I mean.


PAGE FOR CREME BRULÉE

A Creme Brulée is simply a rich custard, cooked, cooled, refrigerated and, at the last moment dusted with a rich mixture or sugars like granulated, caster sugar or demerara sugar. The sugar is browned, or burnt or "bruléed" by placing under a pre-heated hot grill or by using a cook`s blowtorch. The term "brulée" springs from ...burnt???? In the 20th century the mixture would be placed in glass/china vessels capable of withstanding the extremely hot temperatures of a professional grill or "salamander". Today we can make this delightful dessert using a good cook`s blow torch. 

The cream can be flavoured by infusing with herbs like lavander or bay leaf. The sugar in the basic cream maybe replaced by using honey. (How many variations is this?)

A purée of raspberries, or a well cooked down compote of pears and apples with cinnamon, or bananas with dates with a sprig of thyme, placed below the custard creates a delightful base. How many variations is this??????? 

TOP TIP > The fruit mix must be well cooked and well reduced to remove moisture and drained and cooled before topping with the cooked custard. Top with the custard. Cool and allow to set in the fridge. Cover with sugar and glaze using a chef`s blow torch. 


 By my reckoning, I`ve given you at least 8 variations!


Hold fast, Rohan!

Regards,
Archiduc


----------



## college_cook (Mar 22, 2008)

If you've ever flipped through a cookbook, you know that it is divided into various sections, and I assume you'll be doing something similar for your project.  If you need an easy way to add a section with a goodly number of recipes I would recommend investigating chocolate truffles.  They pretty much always start out with ganache (chocolate and heavy cream), but after that they are as many and varied as there are combination of flavors.  A popular method is simply to use the same ganache recipe and then roll the truffles in various coatings.  It gets slightly more complicated if you want to add flavor to your ganache, however.  You can flavor you ganache with various fruits, espresso is a good one, spices or even herbs have been done with success.  The great thing about truffles is that the basic recipe and the method are always the same.

Also, if you want to have a section for ice cream PM me and I'll do my best to get back to you.  Ice cream is another thing where you can always start out with the same base, but once you decide to make flavors other than vanilla, it has varying degrees of complexity depending on what you want to flavor your ice cream with.  Fruit flavored ice cream are as simple as adding a sweetened and reduced fruit puree to the base.  Things like chocolate or caramel though, affect the end texture, so you have to use different methods to incorporate those flavors.


Good luck!


----------



## archiduc (Mar 25, 2008)

Rohan,
You will make the cookery book!

You are capable of producing the book!

You`ve come so far to develop your knowledge -PLEASE send me a PM (personal message) so that I might assist you.

Looking forward to hearing from you,


archiduc


----------



## rmalik23 (Apr 18, 2008)

Idea change! I have decided to expand my idea to all foods. But, I won't be making a cookbook anymore because I really don't have the money to print copies. I will be playing in my friend's graduation project, which is a benefit concert. After the show, there will be a party, to all the bands that participated. I will be making a "celebration" dinner, if a label had to be put on it. I have decided to have 1-2 recipes from each culture.

1. Indian
2. Italian
3. Spanish
4. Chinese


----------



## archiduc (Apr 18, 2008)

rmalik23 said:


> Idea change! I have decided to expand my idea to all foods. But, I won't be making a cookbook anymore because I really don't have the money to print copies. I will be playing in my friend's graduation project, which is a benefit concert. After the show, there will be a party, to all the bands that participated. I will be making a "celebration" dinner, if a label had to be put on it. I have decided to have 1-2 recipes from each culture.
> 
> 1. Indian
> 2. Italian
> ...


 
Hi Rohan,

What can I say?

Clearly, you are experiencing difficulties and my heart goes out to you. Your original thought was to produce a cookery book and I still think that this is viable. It just takes a little bit of selling!!!!!!!!

You should be able to give 5/6 recipes for Indian sweets or desserts.

For italian desserts I would expect something like:
1. Zuppa Inglese
2. Panacotta with variations of serving suggestions based on the seasons like 
WINTER - WARMED FIG AND STAR ANISE
SPRING - RHUBARB AND GINGER
SUMMER - STRAWBERRY, BLACK PEPPER AND BALSAMIC VINEGAR
AUTUMN - APPLE AND BLACKBERRY
3. Zablaglione
4. "ICE CREAM - YOU SCREAM- WE ALL SCREAM" how to make a vanilla ice and convert it to chocolate or coffee.

For Spanish:
What are you doing here?
> Creme Catalan
> Creme Jerez? - flavoured with sherry
> Spanish flavours - almonds, oranges, figs, lemons etc.?

For Chinese?
What are you doing here?

You could produce a recipe book if you are prepared to go out there and get sponsorship for your work. Knock on doors and explain what you, as a final year student is, doing.

Go and knock on the doors and you will be surprised to see how many doors open to you.

You can produce the cookery book that you wanted to produce at the start of this project. All it will take is a little bit more courage from you - and might I say Rohan, you have demonstrated an extratordinary degree of courage in posting on this site so many months ago>>>> 

Courage mon brave!

Archiduc


----------

